# Plymouth Grove Pub!



## Bignickb (Feb 23, 2009)

It was built around 1874 - a time when Manchester had hundreds of public houses to comfort the thousands working in awful conditions in the many mills that made many people rich by paying the lower classes menial wages!
The Plymouth Grove is one of the very few remaining from that era and a monument to the victorian splendour applied to the city's architecture.
It has been boarded up for at least ten years that I know of and has beaten the developers to the extent that it stands alone amongst the modern buildings popping up all over the city.
This may not last for much longer for I have just read that it could be put up for sale and if so - one word; Bulldozer!!
It's distinctive clock tower would have set it as a treasure amongst buildings of its' time and they want to remove it like it never existed and build yet more poncey flats that no one can afford anyway!
A true travesty but here are the images I promised myself I would take for many years!
There is no way in and chances are it would be highly dangerous anyway, I got the internal pics by merely sticking my lens through gaps in the sheet metal that is covering all exits and windows.


----------



## Landie_Man (Feb 23, 2009)

Looks like it would be an awesome explore if you did ever get in. What are the main risks?


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (Feb 23, 2009)

ive seen this place before but cant for the life of me remember where it is! 

looks stripped inside tho!


----------



## Richard Davies (Feb 23, 2009)

My ex-girlfriend used to live near here, & I'm sure we passed it at least once.


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 23, 2009)

That's an amazing building...unusual and quirky. Isn't it listed, at all? :icon_evil I won't rant...I could, but I won't! 
Thanks for posting your photos, Bignick. At least we've had a chance to see it before it goes.


----------



## crickleymal (Feb 23, 2009)

What an amazing place. It would be a crime to bulldoze that.


----------



## Bignickb (Feb 23, 2009)

*where?*

Why it's on Plymouth Grove - a road in Manchester.


----------



## DJhooker (May 30, 2009)

i used live near there, does look quite hard to get in.


----------



## v-w-chick (Jul 24, 2009)

plymouth grove, and its not in plymouth :S lol


----------



## Apopcalyptic (Jul 24, 2009)

You're a very brave man carrying a camera around Plymouth Grove! I've looked at the place several times, and would long for a way in. Sadly, it's defeated me too.


----------



## james.s (Jul 25, 2009)

That's a wonder of architecture! It looks a bit bare inside, but amazing on the outside!


----------



## Elvis (Jul 30, 2009)

Apopcalyptic said:


> You're a very brave man carrying a camera around Plymouth Grove!



The man speaks the truth, you need to be fast moving to be anywhere near that place.


----------



## Potter (Jul 31, 2009)

That so needs to be preserved.

The way it's stripped inside, it looks like work started on it.


----------



## Apopcalyptic (Jul 31, 2009)

Potter said:


> That so needs to be preserved.
> 
> The way it's stripped inside, it looks like work started on it.



Not necessarily. Only 10 years ago it wasn't unusual in some of the less salubrious areas of Manchester for a property to be COMPLETELY stripped of anything of value within 24 hours of it becoming empty.


----------

